# Debug-Info einer JavaSE Applikation auf Webserver



## zcoder (3. Feb 2016)

Hallo!

Ich bin Java/Android Entwickler und bin auf der Suche nach neuen Technologien, die mir das Programmierer-Leben leichter machen 

Ich habe hier eine JavaSE-Applikation, die auf einem Headless Linux Server läuft und diverse Hardware steuert. Mittels Android-App ist diese per Thrift-Kommunikation konfigurierbar. Das System läuft in einem eigenen LAN.

Bei der Entwicklung lasse ich mir mehrere Variablen und System-Zustände per Thrift am Tablet anzeigen. Das ist mir auf die Dauer aber zu aufwändig. 

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, mir diese Daten auf einem Webserver anzuzeigen. Die Daten ändern sich sehr schnell (bis zu 1000x/Sekunde).

Mir fehlen da ein bisschen die Schlagworte, nach denen ich suchen soll. Es soll quasi ein Webserver laufen, der eine Seite anzeigt, wo zB. in einem Tabellen-Layout die Variablen und Werte angezeigt und aktualisiert werden. Der Server wird von meiner Applikation mit Daten gefüttert.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------

